# Magnetism and the relevance to electrical



## DREC121 (Nov 6, 2020)

I have been studying electrical for about a year and still do not fully understand magnetism and the relevance is has to do with electrical. I understand electrons and protons and neutrons and that they have charges. (except a neutral) Why do books keep talking about iron bars and how strong their magnetism is. I know it has something to do with a transformer but not sure what. ALSO if electrical has to do with magnetism why is it that the magnetism does not attract any materials in a transformer or switchgear or panel. Can someone please jus put this in simple terms why magnetism is important


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

DREC121 said:


> I have been studying electrical for about a year and still do not fully understand magnetism and the relevance is has to do with electrical. I understand electrons and protons and neutrons and that they have charges. (except a neutral) Why do books keep talking about iron bars and how strong their magnetism is. I know it has something to do with a transformer but not sure what. ALSO if electrical has to do with magnetism why is it that the magnetism does not attract any materials in a transformer or switchgear or panel. Can someone please jus put this in simple terms why magnetism is important


Look into some YouTube channels. There’s plenty of good videos on there covering the topic.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Warning. Do not refer to You Tube unless you have a good working knowledge of electricity. There is a lot of dangerous misinformation on it. Magnetism is a very basic principle of electricity and if you are starting on a career path then start with strong building blocks. Magnetism induces voltages. That is why it is important to get the proper start. You Tube does have good videos but be careful.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Take a class on basic electricity or read a book on basic electricity. Are you in an apprenticeship?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

@DREC121 , please fill out your electrical related field on your profile. It only takes a few minutes and is required on this site.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

If the hyperdrive is broken, the electrons can't make lightspeed to make the jump to hyperspace. 

If Kevin beams up, he's headed for the closest wormhole warpfactor 2.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Bird dog said:


> If the hyperdrive is broken, the electrons can't make lightspeed to make the jump to hyperspace.
> 
> If Kevin beams up, he's headed for the closest wormhole warpfactor 2.


You can see that Warp drive is far superior to a hyperdrive due as it doesn't need magmatism to operate.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

*Animal magnetism*, also known as mesmerism, was the name given by German doctor Franz Mesmer in the 18th century to what he believed to be an invisible natural force (Lebensmagnetismus) possessed by all living things, including humans, *animals*, and vegetables.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Here is a book with some information in laymans terms that I wrote.
Cowboy


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

just the cowboy said:


> Here is a book with some information in laymans terms that I wrote.
> Cowboy


I glaned at the first few pages & it looks very professional. tnx


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Bird dog said:


> I glaned at the first few pages & it looks very professional. tnx


Now I'm scared to download it........


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

DREC121 said:


> I have been studying electrical for about a year and still do not fully understand magnetism and the relevance is has to do with electrical. I understand electrons and protons and neutrons and that they have charges. (except a neutral) Why do books keep talking about iron bars and how strong their magnetism is. I know it has something to do with a transformer but not sure what. ALSO if electrical has to do with magnetism why is it that the magnetism does not attract any materials in a transformer or switchgear or panel. Can someone please jus put this in simple terms why magnetism is important



You have probably been taught about DC magnets that attract iron/steel and then AC was explained as DC being switch backwards and forwards which ends up with total confusion. 

AC magnetic fields change 120 times a second (60 hertz) so they do not attract stationary iron/steel like a DC magnet but they do have a effect on iron and steel. The effect on the iron core is the basics of a transformer. (The reason Tesla won the ac/dc war was due to the transformer, With out having the ability to cheaply ramp up/down the voltage dc was never going to be able to be transmitted long distances. DC will not work on a basic transformer)

Couple of interesting facts.
AC magnets are used to demagnetize steel. 
AC magnets have a very strong affect on aluminum which may seem odd as aluminum is not attracted to a magnet.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

gpop said:


> AC magnets have a very strong affect on aluminum which may seem odd as aluminum is not attracted to a magnet.


When I worked in the foundry I thought that was one of the coolest things. We had induction furnaces to melt aluminum, and when you looked down on it, it was a blob of moving metal pushing away from the edges. Even thought you thought aluminum did not react to magnetism. This video is the extreme of that but it still shows concept.




Cowboy


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Easy to understand, short video showing the three main factors on magnetism and electricity

Generating electricity


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

joe-nwt said:


> Now I'm scared to download it........


I would be too if this was Mech's food thread & the file was titled "101 ways to Wok the Dog".


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

If you run current through a wire you get a magnetic field. If you move a wire (loop) through a magnetic field you get a current. That’s literally the principle behind an electric motor or generator. Not much else needs to be said and why the two are intimately intertwined. In a transformer you induce a magnetic current then in turn induce an electric current in the other coil(s) or core loops. Same thing...converting electrical power into different voltages or currents.


----------



## DREC121 (Nov 6, 2020)

@everyone thank you all for the response. @Kevin_Essiambre I will def fill it out. @just the cowboy do you mind if i print that out and keep it?


----------



## DREC121 (Nov 6, 2020)

@paulengr @eddy current @gpop thanks for the inputs. Thank you so much! I think the answer might have finally clicked. Maybe . I used to wonder why dont the conductors carry any magnetism if its being controlled by a magnetic generator. But all the magnetic generator is doing is inducing voltage within the conductor. It doesn't make the conductor itself magnetic. So the more coils and and the stronger the magnetic filed the higher the voltage?


----------



## DREC121 (Nov 6, 2020)

I appreciate your guys response. I have taken classes and read books and watched youtube videos but in all those applications its hard to find someone to answer the questions one on one even in a class room envoriment the teacher doesn't not have time to sit and keep going over it until you get it lol. Was thinking about getting a tutor. Even on the job site a lot of the time its hard to find a guy willing to sit explain in detail about something. anybody know of a good tutor maybe through zoom


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

DREC121 said:


> @everyone thank you all for the response. @Kevin_Essiambre I will def fill it out. @just the cowboy do you mind if i print that out and keep it?


Print it
Copy it.
Pass it on.

Most importantly learn something from it,
the labs work well. Basic ohms law ones use a few cheap resistors, bread board or just some wire and a few batteries.

you will learn about current flow


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

DREC121 said:


> @paulengr @eddy current @gpop thanks for the inputs. Thank you so much! I think the answer might have finally clicked. Maybe . I used to wonder why dont the conductors carry any magnetism if its being controlled by a magnetic generator. But all the magnetic generator is doing is inducing voltage within the conductor. It doesn't make the conductor itself magnetic. So the more coils and and the stronger the magnetic filed the higher the voltage?


Yes but it does not induce a voltage. It induces a current. Current is what it sounds like...a flow of electrons. A voltage is just electron pressure. Think of current and pressure in a water hose, same thing. Electrons freely flow in metals because the outer layer of electrons are only weakly bound to the nucleus. We call metals a “sea of electrons”. Unlike insulators where they are tightly bound and don’t tend to move around easily. They can still rotate...orient their poles to the field, but not much else.


----------

